
The New Puritans - bezmenov
https://taibbi.substack.com/p/the-new-puritans
======
hindsightbias
As usual, like a Puritan, Taibbi sees the world in black and white.

I don’t have a problem with mayor/lecturer doing tinder or grindr with
students that dont attend his classes, but using a political student org (if
true) as hunting ground for other than votes is a bit predatory. At least wait
until they graduate before inviting them to your private sexy gram channel.

